# A new way to read news at GBAtemp



## shaunj66 (Jun 30, 2018)

Today we have made some slight changes to the way Promoted News articles are displayed at GBAtemp.

For front-page threads, as well as for those that have been promoted to the front-page by staff - the article will be displayed in a new modern layout that allows for clearer headlines, better readability and a more streamlined approach - including a new sidebar that will allow you to continue reading promoted articles without having to navigate back to the homepage to see them (available on desktop only - window size dependent).

One of the main reasons for this change is to hopefully be included in Google News which would be a huge boost for GBAtemp and allow our articles to be promoted within Google search results as 'news stories' rather than simple search results.

If you would prefer to keep reading news in the old-format you can disable the Modern News layout in your user preferences. Please also note that this layout is not available on TempStyle 1. 

*Example of the Modern News layout:
*


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 30, 2018)

I see myself as the lone like. Am I famous now? Oh, and I like the new format.


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 30, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> I see myself as the lone like. Am I famous now? Oh, and I like the new format.


You're just the only person who still cares about Yo-kai Watch lol


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 30, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> You're just the only person who still cares about Yo-kai Watch lol


Hey any game that's been Japan only that gets a western release always excites me.


----------



## Chary (Jun 30, 2018)

You've done an amazing job with the layout! I'm really excited for the future of the site, especially in regards to google news!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 30, 2018)

Chary said:


> You've done an amazing job with the layout! I'm really excited for the future of the site, especially in regards to google news!


It wasn't just me - @Costello and @tj_cool also worked their magic!


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 30, 2018)

Looks good but this actual topic post is killing my malwarebytes protection @ filetrip lol.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 30, 2018)

I have just recently discovered that if you remain nostalgic (OG Tempstyle) on Temp, you miss out on a lot of stuff …


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 30, 2018)

I like the new design, although I've already seen GBAtemp news in my Google feed a couple times before.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 1, 2018)

Seems odd to me, I want to like it, but eh... Nice work, though! And thanks for adding a disable option


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 1, 2018)

So can someone tell me why it displays Krista Noren? Is everyone gonna have stuff like that on the front page?


----------



## Pleng (Jul 1, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> I have just recently discovered that if you remain nostalgic (OG Tempstyle) on Temp, you miss out on a lot of stuff …



It's the same in all wakes of life. Move with the times or get left behind...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So can someone tell me why it displays Krista Noren? Is everyone gonna have stuff like that on the front page?


If you ever set a real name for your reviews, then it also applies to your news articles as well; for example yours show Lavar Pittman.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 1, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So can someone tell me why it displays Krista Noren? Is everyone gonna have stuff like that on the front page?


In order for our news to be accepted into Google News, they require real names to be displayed and not aliases. If you don't have a real name set - for example; user submitted news that gets promoted to the front page, then your username will show.


----------

